# Transparente Blau leuchtende Farbe



## Haider123 (17. Mai 2017)

Transparente Blau Leuchtende Farbe.





Hallo zusammen,



ich bin kein Profi in Photoshop, aber ich lerne gerne was dazu.

Ich habe ein Problem in dem ich nicht weiter komme, bezüglich der Farbe Blau Transparent.



Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, wie ich es am besten dieses Problem lösen kann.



Ich habe es probiert siehe Bild, aber wenn ihr genauer hinschauen würdet, da sind striche rechts und links, in der Mitte war es auch zwischen den zwei Balken.

Ich habe einen Teil Kopiert, und drauf hinzugefügt.

Nur man sieht es halt, und das stört mich.



Ich versuche das auf der Fläche die Farbe gleichmäßig verteilt wird, nur gelingt es mir nicht. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen, was ich machen soll.



Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für eure Hilfe und Geduld.


Grüß

Haider


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Mai 2017)

Hi,
könntest Du ein größeres Bild hochladen. Ich erkenne auf diesem nichts.
Aber eine leuchtende Farbe könntest Du mittels der Ebenenstile realisieren. Dazu einfach auf die Ebene doppelklicken und Leuchten auswählen.

Grüße


----------

